# CJ Brown Reservoir deer



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Just wondering who all drives around the lake quite often looking at all the deer.... I know I have seen several trucks with OGF stickers on them traveling through but probably heading down to the lake.....I also witnessed a hunter being picked up in a red ford F250 who had been hunting the no hunting zone right in front of yeazell rd.... I kinda slowed down and watched him just in the truck and he just looked at me like he had been doing nothing wrong.....


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

saw alot over the weekend-just does. Byron better get his but moving


----------

